

WHSmith take down their website over pornographic e-books - derpenxyne
http://www.whsmith.co.uk/

======
mooism2
Have they stopped selling pornographic magazines in their shops?

~~~
zimpenfish
They should stop selling the Daily Mail - that's far more insidiously evil
than any pornography.

